# Takashi Amano new book



## viktorlantos (12 Jan 2010)

ADA just released a new book from Takashi Amano. This book released a few weeks ago only at dec 25th.

http://adana.co.jp/photobook/index_en.html

You may know that Amano not released any Aquarium Book since the trilogy of the Nature Aquarium World back in the early 90's. This current book has 185 aquarium from the last nearly 15 years (1985-2009).

Many tanks which was not published before. Great quality print and a really nice book.
Got mine from Japan a week ago or so, so i thought i share some captures from it maybe you're intrested too.

You can check the high res photos on my flickr account.


----------



## Garuf (12 Jan 2010)

How much was it? It's a really nice book, it's my birthday soon.


----------



## flygja (12 Jan 2010)

Looks tempting! Though I must say, Amano reuses photos a lot. After you read enough of his catalogues and Aquajournals and surf the websites, you're almost there. Great to have all of them in one place though!

And when's he gonna release and English version?


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> How much was it? It's a really nice book, it's my birthday soon.



This was 7500Yen. It's included the postage fee from Japan.
Or you can pick up at one of the local ADA shop in Japan for 4500Yen approx.



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Looks tempting! Though I must say, Amano reuses photos a lot. After you read enough of his catalogues and Aquajournals and surf the websites, you're almost there. Great to have all of them in one place though!
> 
> And when's he gonna release and English version?



Yup he is using a lot his photos. I am a subscriber to Aqua Journal too, but i found this book kind of new. Mean there's a lots of new tank there. Many of them on double pages.

Not sure about the english version. Would be nice, but we will see. At this moment this is not scheduled as far as i know.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Jan 2010)

Do you have a link to the site to bought it from?

Sam


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Jan 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Do you have a link to the site to bought it from?
> 
> Sam



Sure it is in the first post  Directly from ADA. There's a big order now button on that link 
The card payment is a bit strange but do not worry i do order many times from them without any problem.
They sell only printed stuff from their store.


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Jan 2010)

I've ordered from the ADA store before with no issues.  My magazine turned up well packaged and in tip-top condition 

For those unsure, 7,500 yen works out to approx Â£50.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Jan 2010)

nice find Victor   

With the postage added in it is too expensive for me, but will probably get it if\when it is available from the UK.


----------



## zig (12 Jan 2010)

Nice looking book but pricey at 7500 Yen = 57 Euro approx,  4500 Yen sounds about the right price to me. Nice present though, thanks for the heads up Victor.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jan 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> nice find Victor
> 
> With the postage added in it is too expensive for me, but will probably get it if\when it is available from the UK.



Hopefull TGM will be able to get their hands on some


----------



## Themuleous (13 Jan 2010)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    My bad!   

A combination of a lack of sleep due to 4 week old and two consecutive colds!

Sam


----------



## Garuf (16 Jan 2010)

Victor, do you have a link for the book from the 4500yen seller? I'm looking to buy the book for my birthday/valentines for myself Â£50 is a slight steep though.


----------



## Shadow (18 Jan 2010)

You probably need to fly there to pick it up


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2010)

i will wait for the english version


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

Ada don't really release anything in English, you could be waiting for a very very long time.


----------



## viktorlantos (18 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Victor, do you have a link for the book from the 4500yen seller? I'm looking to buy the book for my birthday/valentines for myself Â£50 is a slight steep though.



As i now all japanese ADA dealers sell this book. but this is a local price. do not think any of them would send it to you.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Ada don't really release anything in English, you could be waiting for a very very long time.


Apart from their catalogues.


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

How annoying .
Viktor, are you a ADA seller? I noticed you have loads of the high end stuff on your flickr.


----------



## Robert1979b (18 Jan 2010)

Is there any information in this book? The Nature Aquarium World trilogy are mostly pictures rather than any technical content. 
Basically is there any reason to wait for it to be translated?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> How annoying .
> Viktor, are you a ADA seller? I noticed you have loads of the high end stuff on your flickr.



Yup we are just like Green Machine an ADA dealer in our country. As an alternate way would be to send request to TGM that you need it. They could order it with the next japan shipment. However printed stuffs did not really come with a competitive price to the eurozone (compare with the japan local pricing) and comes painfully slowly. So at the end you would wait for months and would get the book on the same price as you would order from ADA.

For books and magazines i would just order directly from ADA Japan. Arrives quickly cost the same.



			
				Robert1979b said:
			
		

> Is there any information in this book? The Nature Aquarium World trilogy are mostly pictures rather than any technical content.
> Basically is there any reason to wait for it to be translated?
> 
> Cheers
> Rob



There are some, but that's Japanese. I guess the main focus just like with the Nature Aquariumn World is the tank itself. Overviewing many tanks, checking the list of plant species is mainly what we do. Get inspired on how Mr. Amano used xy plants in that specific scene combined with other plants and the hardscape. So for aquascapers this is useful. The more you see from quality layout the more knowledge you will use on your next setup. But for reading this is not the one you're looking for   Unless you're fluent in Japanese. 

This is a great inspirational printed piece by the way. On a winter day you sit down with a cup of coffe and just enjoys the "Nature in the Glass" just the book title    

One thing which is intresting by the way. This is the first book which contains a longer period of time. So from aquascaper viewpoint this is intresting to see how they used specific plants like 5-10-15 years ago and how that transformed to the current ones. Their work refined a lot. More natural, finer, nicer, detail oriented.

allright sorry i am not a promo guy here just sharing my experience with this piece


----------



## Paulus (19 Jan 2010)

is it the 7500 yen word even if it is all Japanese and you can only watch the photos?


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Jan 2010)

Enrico Serena just posted about this book. So more photo is there: http://natureaquariumblog.blogspot.com/ ... hizen.html


----------



## Garuf (19 Jan 2010)

Cheers Viktor! It's so good to have someone in a position such as yours to put something into the hobby with these teasers. It's incredibly refreshing. Thank you.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2010)

i have send an email to ada cause i wanted to order some aquajournals and the book. but on the site they say only creditcard. and i don't have an CC only paypal. but paypal doesn't work with them 

i also asked if the where planning to release the book in english. the answer:

"Actually, we have a plan of publish it in English, however not sure
when it will be published."


----------



## flygja (23 Jan 2010)

I guess its more of a coffee table book, for looking at the pictures and learning a thing or two from plant selection and placement. I won't hold my breath for an English version though. I have a few Aquajournals that are in Jap and I'd really love for it to be in English.


----------



## Robert1979b (24 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the reply Viktor. If there is little information then i will buy in Japanese. No point waiting if all all you get is tank size and CO2 levels like most of the others.

Cheers
rob


----------

